# Gear to start duck hunting/dog training



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, so maybe I'm biting off a lot all at once, but that's just what I do. 

I'm going to be duck hunting for the first time in my life this year. What gear is it imperative that I have? I'll be doing all the hunting between LA and FL. 

So, hunting gear?

Also, I'm going to be training my first dog starting at the end of October. What things do I need for sure? I've already decided on the Bill Hillmann puppy DvD and that I do want to train with an E-collar. 

What other gear do you guys recommend? 

Budget: I'm married, have two kids, attend college full-time, and have a part-time job. I also get GI Bill benefits that help out a lot. So money is not plentiful and I'll be looking to buy everything I can used from people nearby or members here. 

I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

First thing ya need is a dog..... JMHDAO... 

Sorry,,, just bein myself! 

Gooser


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> First thing ya need is a dog..... JMHDAO...
> 
> Sorry,,, just bein myself!
> 
> Gooser



Haha. I should clarify I have a puppy coming home the end of October from Bayou Labradors. 

Also, there is no intention of taking this pup hunting with me until next year.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

cheapest place I've found shot gun shells is Rogers sporting goods,do a google search for them.
Dont know about the gear needed for down south ,but if I dont have my Stanley thermos with me then I head to the house!

Hunting, especially fowl hunting and dogs are a never ending money pit and it seems like you never have enough things. Your wife needs at least one job/maybe two

Best to find a friend that you can split the cost for some things- decoys,gas,etc


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Shawn White said:


> cheapest place I've found shot gun shells is Rogers sporting goods,do a google search for them.
> Dont know about the gear needed for down south ,but if I dont have my Stanley thermos with me then I head to the house!
> 
> Hunting, especially fowl hunting and dogs are a never ending money pit and it seems like you never have enough things. Your wife needs at least one job/maybe two
> ...


She starts her new job on the 18th... Haha.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

These are highly recommened if the ducks are flying and your thermos is empty!


----------



## WAPPS12H (Mar 27, 2012)

waders and a gun, and hopefully your buddy can get you there and bring the birds in . .


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Shawn White said:


> These are highly recommened if the ducks are flying and your thermos is empty!
> View attachment 7870


Rofl. I was like "why would I need more underwear??" Then I got it. lol



WAPPS12H said:


> waders and a gun, and hopefully your buddy can get you there and bring the birds in . .



I have access to a 28" ported Rem 870. Unfortunately not mine and I love my AR and optic set-up to trade/sell it. What brand of waders do you recommend?


----------



## WAPPS12H (Mar 27, 2012)

my redhead/bass pro waders leaked after 1 season of fairly mild use so not those,

i'm in the market for a new pair and i've looked at lacrosse, cabella and a couple more


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I have completely Abused my Cabelas waders .I got the super mags and last season I used them opening day and they had a small leak in the seam (2 years old),I called Cabelas and they actually over nighted me a new pair with no cost without me having to ship mine back first and sent a prepaid shipping label with my new ones. Their service has been exceptional and the waders are tough. After that about mid season mine flew out of the boat (behind the truck) on the highway and slid on the concrete and where no worse for wear. They are comfortable on us fluffy guys too. they get my vote,I've hunted corn fields with them and they stand up to the corn stubble well it seems .


----------



## baggr (Sep 10, 2008)

Budget shotgun new ... Mossberg 500 0r 835. Not the prettiest girls at the ball but go bang when you pull the trigger. Gun shops
or pawn shops for good used ones. Make sure they can handle steel shot.
Waders ... wait a couple more paydays and get breathable if you can possibly afford them. You won't be sorry.
Decoys ... shop the bargain barns at Cabelas, Bass Pro or Mack's for new, Craig's List for used.
Dog ... look for a retriever club in your area for amateur trainers who'll help you or find a pro and volunteer some time 
throwing birds for him or her.
Wife ... FLOWERS ... LOTS AND LOTS OF FLOWERS !!!!!

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## James Yerby (Mar 9, 2012)

LaCrosse BrushTuff. Had a pair for 4 years that I put through hell. Never had a leak until I stepped on a sunken T-Post & torn a 4" tear in the boot foot while busting a beaver dam this spring. Will get a second pair before teal season


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

baggr said:


> Budget shotgun new ... Mossberg 500 0r 835. Not the prettiest girls at the ball but go bang when you pull the trigger. Gun shops
> or pawn shops for good used ones. Make sure they can handle steel shot.
> Waders ... wait a couple more paydays and get breathable if you can possibly afford them. You won't be sorry.
> Decoys ... shop the bargain barns at Cabelas, Bass Pro or Mack's for new, Craig's List for used.
> ...



That is true wisdom, haha.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

My wife likes to duck hunt more than I do...That meant buying 2 of everything. 
Waders & parka-please don't skimp on these. You will not like being wet.
Cabelas was the best deal at the time for us.
Remington 870 Express- not pretty but goes bang every time. A real workhorse shot gun.
Decoys-Craigslist


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

Things you gotta have duck hunting:
Shotgun: A mossburg or remington 870 can be had fairly cheap. Make sure it has atleast a 3" chamber and a modified choke
Shells: 3" #2 shot steel for longer shots 3" #4 shot steel for swamp shoots or wood ducks & teal
Waders: I have a pair of Redhead 3.5mm insulated neoprene waders that are 4 years old and not a leak. I've also got a pair of 5mm lacrosse that are the most comfortable waders you can ever put on. Spend your money on waders because you will get miserable if you get cold.
Decoys: Find 2 dozen decent looking mallard dekes. Most ducks will decoy to a mallard spread. GreenHead Gear Hot Buy Mallards can be purchased for $25/dozen at Academy
Duck Call: Your first duck call should be a Haydels DR-85 (~$12. Leave it in your truck/car and blow it wherever you go. You can't kill ducks if you can't call them in. Being in the right spot is the most important part of duck hunting, but calling sure can make or break most hunts. Once you learn your cadences and pressure using a DR-85, get a decent double reed short barrel call.
That should get you started hunting. There are way more qualified people here to inform you on training your dog. Heck, a bunch could probably tell you more about duck hunting. I'd follow Mike Lardy's Total Retriever program if I was you (see the banners up top for a link to his website). 

What I mentioned should be enough to ruin your life because next season you will need more decoys, a nicer gun, a single reed call, a duck boat, a mud motor, blinds... It never ends.. I'm sorry for you, but not really.  Get real good at duck hunting then remember the advice I gave you 10-20 years from now and invite me to hunt with you


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

liljp1514 said:


> Things you gotta have duck hunting:
> Shotgun: A mossburg or remington 870 can be had fairly cheap. Make sure it has atleast a 3" chamber and a modified choke
> Shells: 3" #2 shot steel for longer shots 3" #4 shot steel for swamp shoots or wood ducks & teal
> Waders: I have a pair of Redhead 3.5mm insulated neoprene waders that are 4 years old and not a leak. I've also got a pair of 5mm lacrosse that are the most comfortable waders you can ever put on. Spend your money on waders because you will get miserable if you get cold.
> ...



Thank you for all that! I'll be sure to start hunting around for the things you mentioned. I'm two hours from a Bass Pro or Cabela's but I'll have to make a trip out and see what can be had once I have more knowledge under my belt. 

Is it bad that I think I should clear my history on my computer lest my wife find out what kind of money we're talking about here? Lol.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Didley , good thinking clear it all.I try to pay cash for ever thing whenever possible and then save my change ,If something is $1.25 I will give $2.00 and then keep the change all year ,you'll be surprised at how fast it adds up and its never really money that you miss.


----------



## grnheadhunter85 (May 31, 2012)

Waders.....cabelas or macks pw...

Gun rem 870 is a great starter and shouldnt break the bank

Last but not least more funds.......maybe be u can put ur kids to work mowing lawns...or screw it just sell the kids....j/k.

Ive always said ducking hunting can be like a crack habit.......u dont want to stop doing it and u end up just as a broke

Just remember to have fun out there and stay safe


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Shawn White said:


> Didley , good thinking clear it all.I try to pay cash for ever thing whenever possible and then save my change ,If something is $1.25 I will give $2.00 and then keep the change all year ,you'll be surprised at how fast it adds up and its never really money that you miss.


This is true. I've been giving all my change to my 4 year-old son for the past couple months. Lol, I don't use a lot of cash and he already has over $15 in his little piggy bank.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Them kids are on their own !we are talking about duck hunting here,get your priority's straight man!!! Have em hit grandmas and grandpas up for their change lol.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

870 express.............$200
Lacrosse hipboots......$ 80
Good Parka...............$200
Couple Boxs shells......$ 40
No need to break the bank getting started, go slow and figure it out over a couple years. It gets hard to hide all the stuff you will eventually buy, not unlike womens "Shoes".


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Didley said:


> Ok, so maybe I'm biting off a lot all at once, but that's just what I do.
> 
> I'm going to be duck hunting for the first time in my life this year. What gear is it imperative that I have? I'll be doing all the hunting between LA and FL.
> 
> ...


Okay so call me and for 80,000 I can set you up with good used gear. What size shoe and hat do you wear? All else is one size fits all.....

In other words DON"T DO IT!

Just kidding but be prepared it can be a never ending quest.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Josh, I doubt you will need waders if you hunt any where around Slidell. We use a flat boat with a go devil motor with the pop up blind built on it and I can hunt in tennis shoes. Not too many place to walk in in our area. Good advice on cheap gun to get started.


----------



## CBeaty (Jul 21, 2009)

Didley said:


> Haha. I should clarify I have a puppy coming home the end of October from Bayou Labradors.
> 
> Also, there is no intention of taking this pup hunting with me until next year.


If that's Yvonne's pups they are awesome. Iv'e got one and he is a machine. Love him to death. Wife loved training with me and him so much she wanted her own to train. Now we have 2 chocolates from Bayou Labradors


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

CBeaty said:


> If that's Yvonne's pups they are awesome. Iv'e got one and he is a machine. Love him to death. Wife loved training with me and him so much she wanted her own to train. Now we have 2 chocolates from Bayou Labradors


Yeah, buddy!


----------



## MarshMutt (Jun 4, 2012)

Though it's expensive, it's a very fun time.

Field Staff www.marshmutt.com


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Boot dryer! Best money ive ever spent. Your waders will last a lot longer, and be a lot more comfy if you hunt consecutive days.


----------



## dennissonnier (Jul 5, 2012)

Didley, I'm LSUh20fowler from Bayoushooters. If you want to try some duck calls, I'll send you a variety so you can try out and see the difference in them. I've been collecting them for a while now. I can probably even put together a small spread of decoys for you. I have decoys everywhere. They've covered everything else pretty good. The 870 is a good starter gun. Just be warned, this is very addictive and expensive. The needs never end, no matter how much gear you have.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Didley,

You could eliminate a huge learning curve by seeking out a mentor for both the waterfowl hunting and the dog training. 

You're in LA you already have head start on the birds!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Most can relate…All of us started will little, but that did not matter. It was the experience being in the marsh that matter. Add a little each year, but don’t forget the experience being in the marsh when it wakes up. The earlier years when starting out will be cast in stone in your mind forever. 
Now you are going to add a retriever to the mix to share that as well. Let your retriever share with you what you experience earlier. 
Enjoy the marsh together. It never gets old, unless you let it and I believe your dog will not let it happen because in a way, they know you.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

liljp1514 said:


> Things you gotta have duck hunting:
> Shotgun: A mossburg or remington 870 can be had fairly cheap. Make sure it has atleast a 3" chamber and a modified choke
> Shells: 3" #2 shot steel for longer shots 3" #4 shot steel for swamp shoots or wood ducks & teal
> Waders: I have a pair of Redhead 3.5mm insulated neoprene waders that are 4 years old and not a leak. I've also got a pair of 5mm lacrosse that are the most comfortable waders you can ever put on. Spend your money on waders because you will get miserable if you get cold.
> ...


X2 I still use the haydell DR-85 after 25 years of hunting,keep 3 of them in my diddy bag at all times.
Get Buck Gardners CD and practice in the truck, you can't practice enough, keep blowing.
Also, don't be a TOOL and buy the fake leg bands for your lanyard and wear your lanyard in town when you go to breakfast or lunch.
Like the Bill Hillman alot you will enjoy training your pup,then trans. to Lardy.

Have Fun, your gonna get HOOKED

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Tom Tak (Jun 1, 2012)

Shawn sooooooooooo true everything you stated...lol !


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

dennissonnier said:


> Didley, I'm LSUh20fowler from Bayoushooters. If you want to try some duck calls, I'll send you a variety so you can try out and see the difference in them. I've been collecting them for a while now. I can probably even put together a small spread of decoys for you. I have decoys everywhere. They've covered everything else pretty good. The 870 is a good starter gun. Just be warned, this is very addictive and expensive. The needs never end, no matter how much gear you have.


Hey! Well met. I saw you and hitman talking about training a few days ago. Let me know what you want for the decoys/calls. I'm seeing a strong learning curve and even stronger spending curve. Just have to make do with what I can. 



A team said:


> Didley,
> 
> You could eliminate a huge learning curve by seeking out a mentor for both the waterfowl hunting and the dog training.
> 
> You're in LA you already have head start on the birds!


Definitely in progress. Found PHRC through Karen and hopefully I'll meet some more hunters during the training days. Also, a few members here have PM'd me and invited me to either hunt or train with them. Really appreciate the help from the community! It's awesome.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

You’ll need nothing hunting wise for your dog this season and you can pick all that stuff up over the following year for him. Remember that so you don’t kill the budget next fall in a rush. 

**Remember to keep a duck or two to freeze and all the wings you can for pup/. **

-Camo set of pants and long sleeve shirt. You'll need the button up and T-shirt top. Kind of depends where you’ll be going too and what time of year. Accept the fact that you’ll be sweating regardless and prepare for such.(Water/hand towel[Dark])
-Matching Camo hat
-Knee high water boots(Non-Insulated)
-2x Neck Gator(Dark) or something that covers your Face and Neck and can be tucked in your shirt.
-Not just to hide your WHITE FACE from flashing ducks, but to help with the skeeters too 
-Gloves are nice some folks don’t like them. My sister picked me up a pair of MO Duck Blind Under Armor skin gloves last year. Very Nice, but not something I myself would have paid for lol

Depending on WHERE you'll be hunting you can determine the below;
-Hip Waders
-Chest Waders

I know your situation. So if you'll be hunting with someone in the Rice Fields, you only need a pair shoes in some cases  lol
Marsh - Some form of Waders
Flooded Timber - Chest Waders
Lake - Depends. Boat Blind? or not?

You'll eventually want to acquire all three types of boots/waders (AND TAKE CARE OF THEM) I've got a pair of 6 year old Hodges Chest Waders that are in fantastic shape b/c I rinse them after every hunt, and stuff them with newspaper and store them in the off season.

In Louisiana getting a Quad-Parka set is nice, but rarely used. I think last year maybe twice I would have needed it. This year could be different. Usually an Under Armor Shirt, Long sleeve T, and Thick Button Top is all I wore for the most part. Now if, you're picking up the ducks without a dog, you'll need to wear less 

Don't be fooled on Black Cloud are the equivalent Shells. I buy Federal Waterfowl Loads, 2' & 4's and kill just as many ducks & geese as anyone else in the blind with a 20 year old Rem. 870 20ga. This Season I'll break the 8,000 Shell count on it. When the time comes where I stop killing ducks b/c of the shells I shoot or the gun I shoot them from, only then will I make a change. Just saying you don't need to shoot shells that cost $25+ out of a $1,700+ Shotgun to kill birds.  I hunt with guys who do, and smile inside while killing their limit too  I would however NOT recommend Estate Shells. They are very dirty shells and will leave lots of unburned powder residue in the barrel and chambers. They fire and kill birds, but they’re cheap for a reason.

A good headlight for entering and exiting the blind and looking for stuff before shooting time is a must. Can’t tell you how many phones I’ve seen dropped in the water while trying to use it as a light.
Get you a nice Fanny Pack! No serious or something close to it. Something that you can put a couple bottles of water in, some snack bars etc.

Now here is something that can be fun too and if worked on hard enough might even get you invited back  LEARN HOW TO CALL DUCKS! There are many ways to go about this. YouTube can teach you.


----------



## dennissonnier (Jul 5, 2012)

> Hey! Well met. I saw you and hitman talking about training a few days ago. Let me know what you want for the decoys/calls. I'm seeing a strong learning curve and even stronger spending curve. Just have to make do with what I can.


No charge man. Once I get home from offshore I'll see what I can put together for you and get an address to send it all. I'm more than happy to help a fellow Louisianan start anothe addiction.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

dennissonnier said:


> No charge man. Once I get home from offshore I'll see what I can put together for you and get an address to send it all. I'm more than happy to help a fellow Louisianan start anothe addiction.


You know what's really going to get him hooked Dennis? Watching someone else's Dog Run this season while having the little pup at home. I KNOW the feeling  

Just be sure not to take that home and squash pup with training ok Josh lol It'll be tempting, I promise.


----------



## dennissonnier (Jul 5, 2012)

Yea, that'll get him going. Especially if he goes to watch some of these dogs work at the club training days. Its easy to get ahead of yourself when comaring your dog to others. Each dog is different and learns at a different pace.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

An armored truck AT LEAST half full of $100 bills. If you had one that was all the way full, you'll kill more ducks!!

Welcome to the asylum....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Dustin D's post #34 is very good.
Something I have not seen typed yet is.....
Pre-season scouting. If YOU find a spot, get a spot, ask for a spot. And it is holding birds. Nothing else matters. Well, be legal get your stamps and stuff. But if you have 2-3 scouted spots holding birds. A place to park and a way to get to them, boat or foot. All the other stuff can be loaned as most of us all have redundent clutter comming out the wazoo! And then you can ease your way into all the gear. And you will have cross over stuff. The day pak you deer hunt with will carry your duck stuff. The head lamp you **** hunt with or pick crawlers by will get you to the duck blind. The thermos you bring to the kids ball game will not mind a trip to the marsh. Get the way I'm driftin'? Go find a spot, all the rest will come to you after that.

Best of luck with the pup


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

DuckTruk said:


> Welcome to the asylum....


yeah, i'm looking into getting into duck/goose hunting as well this year. it looks like a ton of fun, could cost a penny or two, but just another opportunity to enjoy the outdoors. i live right in the migration path for geese and each fall every single field around here is littered with geese!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Didley:

If you can make it up to the South MS HRC training day this Sat. AM. in Columbia MS (7:00 a.m.), you will likely meet several duck hunters from Slidell and the surrounding area, as well as folks all the way over into Pensacola. Most folks around here belong to several clubs. And, you will get a head start on "dog training knowledge" on everything from 10 week old puppy's to dogs getting ready for the MN and Q. PM me or Karen Klotthor for the deets if interested.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Dustin D said:


> <lots of awesomeness>


Haha. I have to admit it took me a second to realize who you were. This is me reading your post:

_Wow. This is a thorough, well thought-out response. I wonder where this guys is from... Lake Charles?! Why are they always in Lake Charles? Is there some type of LC awesome attractor that I'm simply immune to? Dustin, huh? I know a Dustin in LC... oh... I'm an idiot. _

Rofl 



dennissonnier said:


> No charge man. Once I get home from offshore I'll see what I can put together for you and get an address to send it all. I'm more than happy to help a fellow Louisianan start anothe addiction.


I appreciate it. Let me know when you're back and I'll get you an address. I can paypal you for shipping at least. 



Dustin D said:


> You know what's really going to get him hooked Dennis? Watching someone else's Dog Run this season while having the little pup at home. I KNOW the feeling
> 
> Just be sure not to take that home and squash pup with training ok Josh lol It'll be tempting, I promise.


Hopefully with everything I have going on I have just enough time to make a good, dependable dog and not crush his hopes and dreams with my expectations. I know I'm going to chomping at the bit to get started watching others do it. 



GulfCoast said:


> Didley:
> 
> If you can make it up to the South MS HRC training day this Sat. AM. in Columbia MS (7:00 a.m.), you will likely meet several duck hunters from Slidell and the surrounding area, as well as folks all the way over into Pensacola. Most folks around here belong to several clubs. And, you will get a head start on "dog training knowledge" on everything from 10 week old puppy's to dogs getting ready for the MN and Q. PM me or Karen Klotthor for the deets if interested.



Very interested! I'll PM you here in a minute. Hour and half is a biiitt far, but gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Didley said:


> Haha. I have to admit it took me a second to realize who you were. This is me reading your post:
> 
> _Wow. This is a thorough, well thought-out response. I wonder where this guys is from... Lake Charles?! Why are they always in Lake Charles? Is there some type of LC awesome attractor that I'm simply immune to? Dustin, huh? I know a Dustin in LC... oh... I'm an idiot. _
> 
> Rofl



This is me reading your post; Duh Bozo!


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Dustin D said:


> This is me reading your post; Duh Bozo!


It's not my fault you chose different names for different forums.  

I'm consistently original with mine


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

First of all, you need a partner, preferably one that has duck hunting experience. He can help you with the gear. Bare minimum is a shotgun, waders, and proper clothes. You can add the decoys, calls (a call you can't blow well is worse than not having a call at all), boat, etc. later. Do a lot of preseason scouting on public grounds.....and, watch out for alligators!
Good luck; duck hunting is the funnest thing you can do (almost).


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Depending on where you hunt. You need to get in shape.. I hunted with one armed guy last year and he wore me out


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

the people I hunt with better be armed!


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Brad said:


> Depending on where you hunt. You need to get in shape.. I hunted with one armed guy last year and he wore me out


Why the automatic assumption I'm out of shape?


----------



## toddn84 (Apr 4, 2012)

you wouldnt happen to be getting one of lilly's puppies would ya?


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Didley said:


> Why the automatic assumption I'm out of shape?


Never asumed you where, just saying if you arnt it may help.
I know I need to get back in shape
Just saying if you never have duck hunted and depending on were you hunt, being in shape is a plus.
We had to have a guy or two dragged out of the swamp, with the help of some younger fewllows.
Just saying, you asked for advice


----------



## dennissonnier (Jul 5, 2012)

I can second that on the in shape deal. Every year teal season reminds me I ate too much all year without much exercise. I normally start the season around 200 lbs and by January I'm down to 175 - 180. Makes me feel old when I got some young ones with me that bust through the mud with ease. It probably doesn't help that my butt was built low to the ground. LOL


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

Brad said:


> Never asumed you where, just saying if you arnt it may help.
> I know I need to get back in shape
> Just saying if you never have duck hunted and depending on were you hunt, being in shape is a plus.
> We had to have a guy or two dragged out of the swamp, with the help of some younger fewllows.
> Just saying, you asked for advice


Oh he's huge don't worry.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

toddn84 said:


> you wouldnt happen to be getting one of lilly's puppies would ya?


Yes indeed. How'd ya know? Are you also?



Brad said:


> Never asumed you where, just saying if you arnt it may help.
> I know I need to get back in shape
> Just saying if you never have duck hunted and depending on were you hunt, being in shape is a plus.
> We had to have a guy or two dragged out of the swamp, with the help of some younger fewllows.
> Just saying, you asked for advice





dennissonnier said:


> I can second that on the in shape deal. Every year teal season reminds me I ate too much all year without much exercise. I normally start the season around 200 lbs and by January I'm down to 175 - 180. Makes me feel old when I got some young ones with me that bust through the mud with ease. It probably doesn't help that my butt was built low to the ground. LOL


I wasn't offended.  I'm 6'3 240lbs. Definitely some extra awesome that I could stand to lose. Was 190 when I met my wife... she's a damn good cook, lol. 



Bryan Detwiler said:


> Oh he's huge don't worry.


Mean


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

6'3 240lbs could kick my butt. I take it back.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Bryan Detwiler said:


> Oh he's huge don't worry.


I really wasnt worried about his size.
Thought he was looking for advice, for duck huntin.
I am out of shape and have a messed up knee, a couple bad ankles, but still give a try and only 44 years old but been hunting for over 30 years. Was just trying to help.
Alot of new peeps dont know what kinda work is involved.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

I hear ya, Brad. All of your suggestions are welcome.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Brad said:


> I really wasnt worried about his size.
> Thought he was looking for advice, for duck huntin.
> I am out of shape and have a messed up knee, a couple bad ankles, but still give a try and only 44 years old but been hunting for over 30 years. Was just trying to help.
> Alot of new peeps dont know what kinda work is involved.


I like that kind of work. Your so pump up setting everthing up for the days hunt. It's the after we are finished that I dread. By the time you pack every thing up and walk back to the rig several times, your sucking hind tit. 
But, it is easly forgotton and you are ready to go again. 

Cheers


----------



## toddn84 (Apr 4, 2012)

3rd pick male


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

toddn84 said:


> 3rd pick male


Awesome. I'm 2nd pick male.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BJGatley said:


> I like that kind of work. Your so pump up setting everthing up for the days hunt. It's the after we are finished that I dread. By the time you pack every thing up and walk back to the rig several times, your sucking hind tit.
> But, it is easly forgotton and you are ready to go again.
> 
> Cheers


Every year at least 1, often more, duck hunters die in the Lake Champlain watershed. In ether Vermont, New York or Quebec. Yes some do drown but most just collapse from over exertion. The father of my very best friend from elementary school, Jim Greene died in such a way. Hiked across the muddy corn field with all the gear. Hurriedly set the decoys and the hide. Settled in with just minutes until shooting time. And passed away before firing the first shot of the day. Water fowling can kill the unprepared. So many work to get the dogs in shape, yet only do 12 ounce curls themselves. Frankly I am amazed I am still alive, and am even more amazed how much further into the swamp I am able to get with there being 90 pounds less of me.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> Every year at least 1, often more, duck hunters die in the Lake Champlain watershed. In ether Vermont, New York or Quebec. Yes some do drown but most just collapse from over exertion. The father of my very best friend from elementary school, Jim Greene died in such a way. Hiked across the muddy corn field with all the gear. Hurriedly set the decoys and the hide. Settled in with just minutes until shooting time. And passed away before firing the first shot of the day. Water fowling can kill the unprepared. So many work to get the dogs in shape, yet only do 12 ounce curls themselves. Frankly I am amazed I am still alive, and am even more amazed how much further into the swamp I am able to get with there being 90 pounds less of me.


Sorry about your friend's father....Nothing worst then loosing a dad.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Every year at least 1, often more, duck hunters die in the Lake Champlain watershed. In ether Vermont, New York or Quebec. Yes some do drown but most just collapse from over exertion. The father of my very best friend from elementary school, Jim Greene died in such a way. Hiked across the muddy corn field with all the gear. Hurriedly set the decoys and the hide. Settled in with just minutes until shooting time. And passed away before firing the first shot of the day. Water fowling can kill the unprepared. So many work to get the dogs in shape, yet only do 12 ounce curls themselves. Frankly I am amazed I am still alive, and am even more amazed how much further into the swamp I am able to get with there being 90 pounds less of me.


Ken,

I don't post much anymore, but even though you knew Jim longer than I did, he became my best friend and training buddy-every night but Thursday, which Kay designated as shopping night. I was looking forward to seeing what his new hot shot pup was going to turn into. A year after Jim died (you know this) I hunted with Jim's son, Wes, and that pup. Kate ended up picking up the birds, but sharing stories about Jim was what it was all about.

All that said, Jim had a genetic heart defect and knew he likely wouldn't live a long life. He was a pretty fit guy and with a great family and a great attitude. To be cut down two months before retirement was heart wrenching (I miss him!), but to go out duck hunting with Wes was how he would have wanted it.

To the original poster-first year I duck hunted alone I took a Mossberg pump, 2 (borrowed) decoys, a flashlight, a milk crate and got my limits. Buy clothes that will keep you warm and dry and take a good dog!!!

M


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

No access to a dog so hopefully will be able to go with someone who has one. A couple people have pm'd me about it. 

Currently have my eye on a shotgun that I may buy in the next few days. Then it'll be the other "non-dog" gear.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

No dog = no hunt for me ,might as when just buy a camera ,jmo.

The first year I went duck hunting was with some guys that had never used a dog and it wasnt much fun chasing cripples in a boat while more lit in the decoys,by the end of the season I had my house pet lab getting ducks, and know the retrieve is more important than the kill to me.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a couple of things that haven't been mentioned. First of all, if you plan on waders and hunt that far south, buy "breathable". I hunt northern Illinois clear into December with them and just layer the inside when it gets COLD (like in breaking ice). 

The second item will be inexpensive and worth it's weight in gold. Buy a ski pole (or two) at a garage sale. Having one along when walking through mud makes it much easier. It's like having an extra leg and often warns you of dropoffs or stumps/rocks. However, here's a word of caution, if you become adept and dependent upon using one....then forget it, your reflexes will have forgotten what they need to know.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's an article you might find interesting, written for new duck hunters: http://www.theoutdoorsforum.com/for...ck-hunting-article-i-wrote-to-help-beginners/

As for training equipment, here's a thread with links to other good threads: http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...Starter-Kit&highlight=training+equipment+list


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

You are hunting in the south, which is my territory. You will be doing a lot of hunting in tee shirts, especially if you do teal season. invest in kids face paint, no joke. I use that as my camo often. It goes on easy and comes off easy. I usually stock up around Halloween. 
Further more a pair of waders is a must, and every year i sweat my self to death in a pair of 3mm cabelas. They are the best thing i have found for the money. 

But thinking back to when i started hunting the only things that you must have are a gun and some camo. Everything else is just extra. I have hunted with outfitters that were decked out to the max and got nothing. And i have shoot limit jumping out of the truck and walking down to my stock pond and sitting on a log with no calls, no decoys, no dog , no extras, just a gun. 

I will say that if you not a bird hunter then you need to shoot alot of skeet until opening day. Just get a hand thrower and clays and have fun. I always seen a little rusty on opening day if i dont shoot some during the summer. 

Have a bunch of fun learning cause it only gets more time consuming as you get better at it.


----------



## Didley (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------

